# Solved: angry birds -frozen on my iphone -



## jeannieaimee

My app angry birds has frozen on my Iphone. How do I fix it?


----------



## Cheeseball81

Have you restarted the phone?


----------



## jeannieaimee

I have turned off the phone and restarted it several times and it's still frozen


----------



## Cheeseball81

Have you tried killing the app then re-opening it?


----------



## DoubleHelix

A full restart will certainly close the program. You have to hold down the home button until the shut down screen appears, and then move the slider to completely power off the phone. Then turn it back on. You've cleared everything from memory, and a game will not appear when the phone starts back up.


----------



## jeannieaimee

Cheeseball81 said:


> Have you tried killing the app then re-opening it?


Thanks - I'm unfrozen!


----------



## Cheeseball81

jeannieaimee said:


> Thanks - I'm unfrozen!


Great!  You're welcome


----------

